
Show HN: Procedural thunder and lightning in JavaScript - wybiral
https://github.com/wybiral/storm
======
wybiral
For anyone curious, the thunder audio is created on-the-fly here:
[https://github.com/wybiral/storm/blob/master/js/index.js#L22](https://github.com/wybiral/storm/blob/master/js/index.js#L22)

Basically it creates a "boom" from brownian noise and then decays out the
higher frequencies.

------
maximv88
Just had a heart attack due to the surprise of noise coming full blast from
speakers on full volume. Thought that thunder/lightning was visual.

You might want to ease in the noise volume.

